# Recipient



## raluca_ene14

Each Shareholder that is not Transferor is referred to herein as "Recipient".


----------



## raluca_ene14

"Such Transferor shall first offer to sell such shares to the Recipients at bona fide price..."


----------



## jazyk

Destinatar? Adresant?


----------



## anto33

Despre ce fel de contract e vorba?


----------



## raluca_ene14

Este vorba de un act constitutiv al unei societăţi  care explica cum se transferă acţiunile unei firme!
  Mulţumesc frumos!


----------



## anto33

Probabil este vorba despre transferul părţilor sociale (acţiunilor) deţinute în cadrul societătii. Astfel, părţile contractante sunt: *cedentul şi cesionarul.* Cel care cedează acţiunile se numeşte cedent iar cel care le primeşte (beneficiarul) se numeşte cesionar.
cedent=transferor
cesionar (beneficiar)=transferee (or recipient)


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos pentru explicaţia dată!


----------

